# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Nuance Healthcare, intelligent systems for healthcare, Nuance Communications, Inc., Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuance Communications, Inc.

Home page - nuance.com/healthcare.html

linkedin.com/company/nuance-healthcare-solutions

Playlist "What's New in Healthcare?"

----------


## Airicist

How Dragon Medical One lets doctors be doctors

Published on Feb 17, 2016




> Nuance Dragon Medical One is the latest in voice-driven clinical documentation delivered through the cloud. Clinicians must report massive amounts of data into clinical documentation systems while continuing to see patients and communicate with colleagues. Dragon Medical One simplifies the data entry aspect of clinicians' day to day practices, allowing them to spend more time with their patients and less time in front of a computer screen. Voice recognition technology makes for a smooth input process for clinicians so they can dedicate their time and energy to treating their patients.

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Nuance’s AI-powered virtual assistant solution & smart speaker designed for healthcare

Published on Sep 27, 2017




> Nuance is creating new ways to amplify human intelligence—and free clinicians to focus on what matters most: the patient. Discover how Nuance’s virtual assistant solution for healthcare providers and smart speaker prototype deliver sophisticated conversational dialogues and pre-built capabilities that automate high-value clinical workflows, such as secure search and navigation of patient charts; perform clinical and administrative tasks; place orders; facilitate communications; manage schedules; and, unobtrusively capture clinical documentation across a range of general and specialty workflows so physicians can experience the EHR like never before. Learn more at engage.nuance.com/healthcarevirtualassistant.

----------


## Airicist

Dragon Medical One, cloud-based speech recognition

Jul 28, 2020




> Dragon Medical One is a secure cloud based speech recognition solution that provides a consistent and personalised clinical documentation experience across solutions, platforms and devices regardless of physical location. It allows clinicians to use their voice to securely capture the patient story more naturally and efficiently—anywhere, anytime.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuance Launches AI-Powered Patient Engagement Virtual Assistant Platform"

by Fred Pennic
January 11, 2021

nuance.com/healthcare/patient-engagement.html

----------

